# Aruba High Rise timeshares?



## Klapkin (Jul 30, 2016)

I have stayed a few times at the Renaissance Ocean Suites which we love.
I have also stayed at ABC and CDM

we were thinking- next time maybe we would try to get an exchange in the high rise area and am looking for some information/opinions
Thanks


----------



## classiclincoln (Jul 30, 2016)

For what it's worth, we prefer the smaller resorts and love the Ren.  Not as crowded and you don't have to deal with the beach chair tagging.


----------



## Gutzy (Jul 31, 2016)

Everyone has their preferred area.  We prefer the high rise because we like all of the restaurants, shopping, bars within easy walking distance.  We actually stay at Marriott Surf Club which a lot of people say not to stay at if you don't have kids.  We don't have kids with us but love the resort.  We typically sit at the adult only pool but do use the lazy river, swim up bar and periodically get a palapa on the beach.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Aug 8, 2016)

Some hi rise area timeshares are: Marriott Aruba Ocean Club, Marriott Aruba Surf Club, Playa Linda, Divi Phoenix. We own at the Ocean Club and love it


----------



## Rob O (Aug 15, 2016)

We own at Surf club
Love it

That being said I'd gladly stay at the Hyatt, playa Linda or Hilton too

Ritz I'd pass on


----------

